# Prozac candidate



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I can't tell you if this guy was a democrat or republican so I will let everyone guess. I missed it Friday, but today they discussed a caller from last week. A fellow called a talk show and said that Halliburton was to blame for the earth quake near Sumatra, and the following tsunami. Now if you can seriously support that hypothesis I think Prozac might help.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I won't mention who, but someone told me that I was a plant on here by a liberal agency, how crazed is that?

On a similar note I was talking to a crazed liberal in a game that I play who told me that Bush was to blame for the obesity in this country, and that I was a bad liberal for not protesting him. Oh well, some people...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Militant_Tiger said:


> I won't mention who, but someone told me that I was a plant on here by a liberal agency, how crazed is that?


Now, now, MT lets stick to the truth here. You brought it up, I let you know it had crossed my mind. The first part is true, I did think about it. The second part was just to make you think about your "shootist" kind of eastern tenderfoot terminology.

Militant Tiger Wrote:


> Caught me, I'm really a fraud. I just attain knowledge about rifles to fool you.


Plainsman Wrote:


> In reality I was wondering about that. I thought perhaps you had simply been assigned this site by some left action group.


I had not told the whole story about the nut blaming Halliburton. I was waiting for a wacko response that it was true. This guy claimed that Halliburton was getting so much oil that they were sucking the earths core dry, and that eventually the earth was going to collapse inward. Forget that the earth is 8000 miles in diameter, and the earths crust is 61 miles at the deepest. Russia did some exploring and found they could drill 7.5 miles before the earths internal temperature melted their drilling equipment. They were trying for 8 miles but could not make it. But the guy passed it off as scientifically valid. He believed it. Darn Halliburton.

Congratulations on picking out the blame game airhead who thought Bush was to blame for obesity. Did he think Bush lurked in alleys and ambushed skinny kids with triple cheese burgers and french fries?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

"The second part was just to make you think about your "shootist" kind of eastern tenderfoot terminology."

If you judge people by the terminoligy they use you will get some very wrong impressions.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Psychologists say not. Language is very insightful into education, background, values, behavior, etc. Words and phrases, are the mental sculptures of our mind.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

You are trying to tell me that you can determine whether I shoot or not and what I shoot by the phrase I use to describe it? You are full of it.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Plainsman, your comment "Psychologists say not. Language is very insightful into education, background, values, behavior, etc. Words and phrases, are the mental sculptures of our mind." If so, how do you rate George W.?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Indsport, welcome back to the good old USA. I hear you enjoyed yourself.

Hey, I'm surprised you asked me that question. Don't you remember when Bush run the first time. You told me you were embarrassed that we would even nominate someone as poorly spoken as Bush. Many democrats expressed that to me. Some said Gore would devastate him in the debates because he spoke like a Texas *******.

While the democrats were casting disparaging remarks many Americans were happy with what they were hearing. I often heard people say "it's good to hear a plain spoken man, a man who does what he says, and says what he means".

Single words seldom portray much, but the sum of what people say can speak volumes. If someone says youall we can both be reasonably sure he isn't from Canada aye?

Shootist, it wasn't a single word that aroused my curiosity. It goes way back to one of your first posts where you said we could essentially disregard the Ruger 10/22 owners manual. I thought you did not have enough experience yet to respect firearms. Then you told us you were 16. I started shooting 22 at the age of seven and am in my mid 50's now so comparably I see you with little hands on experience. Then you were very much for ethanol even though it is environmentally destructive. I asked if you were a farmer and you said no you lived in the suburbs all your life. So my conclusion:
1. At 16 there can not possibly have much experience
2. He lives in the suburbs where he doesn't have the opportunity to shoot every day
3.You don't follow factory recommendations, so show little respect for firearms
4. You speak of shooting like Audry Hepburn in the western Rooster Cogburn. (I know terrible spelling)

Shooter would not have drawn attention. Firearms enthusiast would not have drawn attention. Shootist, shootist, now that sounds, well as portrayed by Audry Heyburn "eastern tenderfoot". In Texan that would be greenhorn.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

"it's good to hear a plain spoken man, a man who does what he says, and says what he means"

This was of course before the election, and we got duped just like with bush senior.

" It goes way back to one of your first posts where you said we could essentially disregard the Ruger 10/22 owners manual."

Indeed, essientally you can. It is misleading and much of it can be overlooked, as it is only put in the books to keep their butts out of the ever growing possibility of lawsuit thanks to the anti gun groups. This is the same reason why they put 10 pound triggers on the 10/22.

"I asked if you were a farmer and you said no you lived in the suburbs all your life."

To which I replied that it is like saying that medium grade gas can only run a car for 20 miles. There are surely other cars, some not yet invented which would get far more miles per gallon, so your numbers were arbitrary, yet you still take them as fact.

I used shootist because I recently saw John Wayne's last movie, the shootist and thought the word aplicable. Now if I was to assume that you were a ******* because you said "ain't" a few times, I would be told that I cant group people as such, and use steryotypes. Yet again it flys fine with you. Just another sign of the hypocrisy around here. This is also the problem with the republicans in general. They are willing to point out all of the democrats flaws, but none of their own, thus leaving them in the flawed state that they rest in today.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Plainsmen,
I don't think we know anything accurate about weedhopper. Everytime I have asked him a question he has spun into the clouds. I used to think he was an unemployed ferris wheel operator, but now I know he is a plant and must be paid to moniter this site 24/7. But on his behalf he's better than prime time tv. Letterman and Lino wish they could be as funny.


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> I used shootist because I recently saw John Wayne's last movie, the shootist and thought the word aplicable. Now if I was to assume that you were a ******* because you said "ain't" a few times, I would be told that I cant group people as such, and use steryotypes. Yet again it flys fine with you. Just another sign of the hypocrisy around here. This is also the problem with the republicans in general. They are willing to point out all of the democrats flaws, but none of their own, thus leaving them in the flawed state that they rest in today.


glad you liked the wayne movie......... you do know that john wayne was an ultra conservative until the day he died. he made regan look like a liberal......he pull no punches....took on the hollywierd liberals and it cost him a couple of oscars. he didn't give a schick .......stuck to his guns and died with his dignity.

pointer


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

zogman said:


> I don't think we know anything accurate about weedhopper. I used to think he was an unemployed ferris wheel operator,


you know i enjoy a good weedhopper joke as much as the next guy but in all honesty that was damned funny!

pointer


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think it was CBS tonight said the Arabs are blaming the United States and Israel for the Tsunami. They think the earth quake was nuclear testing. We don't need to do nuclear testing. We are surrounded by nut cases. Makes you really want to help doesn't it. They keep this up and they can take care of themselves. When they are out of oil let them eat sand.

On another note Clinton was on this morning and said the president was getting a bum rap from people complaining that he had not committed enough to the tsunami victims originally. His comment was he had reasons, and perhaps reasons that only he knew. That is part of the office of president. Anybody who complains simply do not know what they are talking about.

The divisiveness of the democratic party for the past 20 years has lead to purveyor of hate within society. They only like you if your poor, Muslim, socialist, communist, homosexual, need an abortion, want to pay more taxes, want God out of society, I'm sure you can add some. Because of this they have painted themselves in a corner. If they move from these radical views they risk loosing their base. So they must remain far left and continue to loose.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

" Makes you really want to help doesn't it. They keep this up and they can take care of themselves. When they are out of oil let them eat sand. "

Well at least you can finally admit the reasoning behind the invasion of Iraq, but how are the arabs the same as the people in sri lanka, india and the areas around it?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Militant_Tiger said:


> " Makes you really want to help doesn't it. They keep this up and they can take care of themselves. When they are out of oil let them eat sand. "
> 
> Well at least you can finally admit the reasoning behind the invasion of Iraq, but how are the arabs the same as the people in sri lanka, india and the areas around it?


Really? I guess I must have missed that. Of course I would imagine your going to exhibit your clairvoyance and tell me what I really meant. I don't care if they are Arab, French, South American, or Martian, if they want to complain about us then perhaps they should do without us. I'm getting real tired of the anti-American sentiment. They shouldn't complain about us with a full mouth, courtesy of the good old USA.

I suppose you seen the word oil and thought, oh that nasty republican that's what he wants. Well, my reasoning is that is all they have. When they have sold it all to France, Germany, and other countries who do you think they will want to help. Get the picture now?


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

i tend to agree. "out of the contents of the heart the mouth speaks"

O', wait, MT wont like that. its from the Bible, so its wrong. i forgot.

Sorry. RESUME GAME!


----------

